# 5E8A Low Power Twin Cabinet Plans?



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

So, I'm in the process of gathering parts for a bassman build. However, I'm going to make it a 2x12 configuration and thought the Tweed Twin cabinet would be perfect. Anyone out there have or know of a source for the layout for the cabinet? I can find the dimensions online but I'm interested in something a little more detailed.


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a link to a Tweed 5E3 plan that I found. I just have my cabinet maker scale it to what I want. 

http://modulusamplification.com/FREE_CABINET_PLANS-W6.aspx

I think the narrow panel tweed cabs are all pretty much the same design wise.

Hope this helps.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Thanks. I do have plans for the a regular 410 bassman. I'll probably just alter the dimensions for that and work from there. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I have a high power tweed twin I am rewiring for a customer. If you want I can measure it out. Take a few pictures etc. I dont mind.

Chris


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Chris, that would be awesome!! Thanks!!

My email is shannonpittmanfx at gmail.com if you want to send the info there. Of course, sharing to all here is also quite welcome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

I will do that this week.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Twin (low power)	20-1/2" H	24-1/2" W	10-1/4" D	tapers to 9-1/2 D	2 X 12"

Twin (high power)	18-1/2" H	26-1/2" W	10-1/4" D 2 X 12"


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks did not get to doing it yet. Way to busy this week!


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Couple of questions. Is the baffle only held on by the top and bottom "panels"? What's the thickness of these? I've read they are only 1/4" thick? Is there anything behind the baffle on the sides that help to stabilize it or is it left floating on the sides?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The parts of the cabinet front that the speaker baffle mounts to are made of the same 3/4" material the cabinet is made out of. There is no support for the sides of speaker baffle.

I've heard that some tweed bassman's used a 1/4" baffle, but I've never seen one. Most are 1/2" or 3/8" material.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Hey Lincoln, thanks for the reply. Just to be sure, so you're saying that the narrow panels are 1 1/4" wide by 3/4" thick? They seem to look thinner. The diagram attached states 1/4" thick but that seems awfully thin for supporting a speaker baffle. (Note:the attached image is for the construction of a Bassman not the tweed twin we are currently discussing and is therefore only used as a point of reference)











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the diagram does show those pieces being 1/4" alright. That's very interesting. Thank you for posting up that diagram. 

1/4 would be enough if you cut a rabbit 1/4" deep all the way around where the two panels mount. I would use 1/4" Baltic birch plywood though, not 1/4" solid pine like it calls for. 
In the right hand picture showing the speaker holes, you can see the "narrow panel" overlaps the sides completely and the top/bottom about 3/8". That would give it enough support.
If you tried to "butt-joint" a piece of 1/4" material in there, it would never hold up.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking, using ply for those instead of the pine. Even supported I'd wonder if 1/4" thick pine would not split lengthwise under the force and vibration. But I may be overestimating the amount of stability required for the baffle. Still, I think I'll increase that thickness to 1/2" and cut a rabbit to fit it as suggested in the diagram. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Done. Well, at least the woodworking part is done. Now the tolex, grill cloth and hardware.































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Question.....how is the chassis kept from falling forward if the amp was laid face down? The one I have only has mounting holes on the face for it to hang down from the top of the cabinet. At least as far as I can tell.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this has been posted before but I used this method for the corners and I was pretty happy with the way they turned out.

http://guitarkitbuilder.com/how-apply-tolex-guitar-amplifier-cabinet/


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

itf? said:


> Question.....how is the chassis kept from falling forward if the amp was laid face down? The one I have only has mounting holes on the face for it to hang down from the top of the cabinet. At least as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On tweed Bassmans for instance, Fender used to attach a small L bracket to one of the PT mount bolts, which was both dead simple and very effective at further supporting that heavy chassis inside the cab.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Awesome, thanks steve. Funny I never even considered that. Might have known fender would have had a simple solution.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

yup, just like this.


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Just in case anyone else was wondering how exactly to go about this, here's what I found online. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itf? (May 27, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been posted before but I used this method for the corners and I was pretty happy with the way they turned out.
> 
> http://guitarkitbuilder.com/how-apply-tolex-guitar-amplifier-cabinet/


Yup, same method I use. Ends up looking clean and it's very easy once you get the hang of it. For those attempting it for the first time try doing the back corners of your amp first.


----------

